# Abschlusswiederstand an DP OLM ein oder aus?



## eYe (9 Oktober 2008)

Nabend,

komme gerade von einer Inebtriebnahme bei der ich eine interessante Entdeckung gemacht habe.

Aufbau siehe angehängtes Bild.

Es geht darum das der Profibus nur läuft wenn bei dem einen OLM der Endwiderstand aktiviert ist und bei dem anderen deaktiviert!?
Sobald ich einen von beiden ein bzw. ausschalte bricht der Bus zusammen.

Übertragungsrate: 3MBit/s
Typ: DP
Länge Slvae 6 - SPS - OLM 1: 25m
Länge Slave 1-5: 10m
Länge LWL: 248m

Daten der OLMs:
Siemens Profibus OLM/G12 (6GK1503-3CB00)

Es läuft zwar so alles einwandfrei aber ich würde gerne verstehen warum der eine Endwiderstand ausgeschaltet sein muss damit es funktioniert. Ich habe mal gelernt das an beiden Enden des Busses der Endwiderstand aktiviert sein muss... 

Hat jemand eine Erklärung?

Hat der OLM eventuell einen internen Widerstand und ist bei dem einen nur nicht aktiviert?


Schönen Abend, eYe


----------



## centipede (9 Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar, die Widerstände gehören auf ON!

Ich denke die Buskabel in den Bussteckern sind an der falschen Stelle angeklemmt, somit werden sie vom Bus getrennt wenn der Abschluss On ist.


----------



## Hoyt (9 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ist der Profibusstecker an (OLM 2 richtig angeschlossen (Kabelanschluss auf Pfeil richtung Stecker) ?

Gruss hoyt


----------



## HeizDuese (9 Oktober 2008)

Stellung sollte "ON" sein!


----------



## Deltal (10 Oktober 2008)

Hatte so einen Olm noch nicht in den Händen.. sind da eventuell Dip-Schalter für die Terminierung?

Also der Bus muss an dieser Stelle terminiert werden, Punkt.


----------



## eYe (10 Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Anworten, lag natürlich an der falschen Steckerbelegung.

Hätte ich auch ma selbst sehen können 

Thx @ all


----------



## HaDi (10 Oktober 2008)

Dann hast du aber wirklich sauber gearbeitet, Respekt.
Einen nur einseitig terminierten Profibus mit 3Mbit/s kriegt nicht jeder zum Laufen...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## eYe (10 Oktober 2008)

War nicht ich, sondern die Menschen die die Schaltanlage geliefert haben 
Werde das Kompliment also weitergeben ^^

Aber ich denke es war möglich aufgrund der relativ kurzen Distanz der Leitung...


----------

